# Nicotene in E-juice?



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Hi Guys

I'm quit new to Vaping, but my wallet isn't liking how much i'm spending on juice. So I was thinking of trying to mix my own. I've been told by other guys that the nicotine is the most expensive ingredient for e juice. Can it be left out? and if so what are the pros and cons?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Big question is , are you vaping for the hobby or to try quit stinkies ????


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

trying to quit the stinkies mostly


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

But I am starting to enjoy it as a hobby as well, and think it could be interesting to try make my own juice, for myself as a hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

You will struggle to quit if you just stop the nic cold turkey , most guys "and I stand corrected" start with 6mg/12mg then work down to 3mg. But yes you can make juice with no nic at all . The price depends on who you buy from , but for the most part it is the most expensive . Well that and the concentrates


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Do you know were to get concentrates/pg/vg/nic from ? what area are you in ?


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

I've got an eleaf pico with a goblin mini tank, will 12 mg not be to strong with it? A friend told me not to use higher then 3 - 6 mg on a pico or i could get Nic poisoning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

i'm not sure where to buy from. Was going to be my next question


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Depends on how crazy you go , search the forum for Silver's story on nic poisoning , doesn't sound like fun. A few clouds in line of when you used to smoke will be fine , but constant chain vaping will be to much I recon


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

I buy from Valley Vapour in cape town , they a great place and ship quickly , but if you want to smell the concentrates first , then Sky Blue Vaping in centurion is best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Whats your area again ?


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

I'm in Pta


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Then Sky Blue in Centurion is your best bet , for ideas on how to mix , search youtube , some great ideas there


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

In Faerie Glen, so Centurion isn't to far. So will see what


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Any specific Youtube channels you could suggest?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

You can also download a e-juice mixing calculator so you dont end up with a 36mg mix by mistake


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Diy or Die , is the best in my books , he shows every step

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Yeah wouldn't want 36mg Lol


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Will check out Diy or Die thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

There are some fantastic recipes here on the forum to go try , what do you vape currently ?


----------



## Dave1 (27/6/16)

If the price of the nicotine is R180 for 100ml then 10ml cost is R18 so mixed at 3mg in a recipe it works out about half the price as the flavour concentrates you add.
It works out to about R1.80 per ml and concentrates at a cost of R40 per 10ml will be R4 per ml.
In a 50ml 3mg nic strength mixture the nicotine will cost about R14.94 for the 8.3ml used and the flavour concentrates at 20% of the mix (5ml) will cost you R20.
Hope my maths is correct. Basically it costs roughly R50 per 50ml 3mg mix all in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Currently been vaping Mikes Mega Mixes. Some really good stuff


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Thanks Dave, that really puts things into perspective of how much i could be saving once I get my mixes tasting decent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Hi Dave1 , seems about right , Ryan-rsa , what mega mixes exactly ?


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

I've tried a few, but if you haven't tried it before the Berry Nade is the best one to try in my opinion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

That Raspberry is out of this world , and no I dont work for Mike , but it is really good stuff.....was my ADV not so long ago


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Haven't tried the raspberry will look for it. Why is Berry Nade not your ADV anymore?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Well since my bad bike crash , all my money is now gone , so Im also doing DIY


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Ah sorry to hear about the bike crash. How long you been doing DIY for?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Around 7 months now , its a bit of a long bumpy road and the first mixes always come out not so great , remember to always keep your nic in the fridge to stop it from oxidizing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Cool will do. Thanks for all the help and info Zucas. I might give you a shout when I start mixing to ask some advice.


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)




----------



## zadiac (27/6/16)

Ryan_rsa said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm quit new to Vaping, but my wallet isn't liking how much i'm spending on juice. So I was thinking of trying to mix my own. I've been told by other guys that the nicotine is the most expensive ingredient for e juice. Can it be left out? and if so what are the pros and cons?



I spend between *R500 and R900 every three months* on DIY. That includes my nicotine. So worth it to mix your own and add the amount of nicotine that is just right for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/6/16)

@Ryan_rsa, im also a newbie, so dont know how to quote your post, but w.r.t the nic content trying to get of stinkies, i vape 12mg during the day on my pico, but at night i bump that down to 8 or 6 that seems to work for me if i vape 12mg at night the nic gets a bit much......!   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/6/16)

@Ryan_rsa, in your DIY you should keep to the nic that you currently have in your commercial juices. Will still be far less expensive. But, do no mix blindly. First get a few well known, tried and tested recipes, which suit your taste and start with those. Check out this post in respect of concentrates.


----------

